# Steve Nash



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Steve Nash is a stud.... nuf said :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Glad you think so.


MVP!
MVP!
MVP!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

There are only a few African born players in the NBA. Steve 
Nash is one of them (he was born in South Africa). Everybody's 
favorite non-wrestler/hockey player (like there's a difference) 
Canadian was just named MVP of the Olympic qualifying tournament, after 
leading the tournament in assists. Was a third string PG behind Jason 
Kidd and Kevin Johnson while with the Suns. When he arrived in Dallas, 
he broke out at the same time as Nowitzki, transforming Dallas from 
pitiful to great. He just signed with the Suns, the team that 
originally drafted him. This is a great move for the Suns, in fact I 
think it was a better move for them than going after Kobe. Nash is one 
of the best floor generals in the game, he's going to be throwing a lot 
of lobs to Amare, Marion, and Joe Johnson. He should certainly bring 
them to greater success than Stephon Marbury ever did, and definitely 
will bring Phoenix back to the playoffs as long as their players 
continue to develop and barring injury. Of course, like Dallas last 
year, they're going to need some inside muscle or else they won't get 
very far once in the playoffs. Amare can get away with playing center 
in the east, not in the west. That's what I said at the beginning of 
the season. Now Nash is league MVP. While I think it's good for the 
NBA that a player like Nash won MVP, I don't think he deserves it. I 
wouldn't have given it to him over Shaq or Duncan. You can give Coach 
of the Year to Mike D'Antoni, but Nash was not the most valuable player 
in the league, or even to his team. Nash got it because the Suns had 
the best record this year. I've heard people say that's the main 
reason he deserves it. Well, Tim Duncan missed 16 games (9 more than 
Nash), and the Spurs finished only 3 games behind Phoenix. Not only 
that, but the Suns couldn't beat the Spurs when Duncan played. 
Additionally, Duncan is his team's MVP at BOTH ends of the court; Nash 
is only productive on the offensive end. As for Shaq, who else is on 
Miami? Take away Wade and Amare from both teams… the Heat have Eddie 
Jones, Damon Jones, and Udonis Haslem, while the Suns have Shawn 
Marion, Joe Johnson, and Quentin Richardson. It should be obvious that 
the Suns have a much better lineup than the Heat do. Shaq has turned 
average backup level players into dangerous weapons. Marion was an 
all-star prior to Nash's arrival, while JJ (averaged 20 ppg after they 
traded Marbury) and Q-Rich (was a chucker with the Clippers, still a 
chucker now) really aren't doing anything they didn't in previous 
years. If Shaq or Duncan were on the Suns, they'd still be the best 
team in the league. Not only would they be the best team in the 
league, they'd potentially be the best front court of all-time, right 
up there with Bird/McHale/Parish I would have to think. If Nash were 
on the Heat, they'd be the Nets. And not to say that Nash didn't have 
a good year, but there are plenty of other PGs who had better years but 
never won an MVP. Isiah Thomas, Walt Frazier, John Stockton, Gary 
Payton, and Jason Kidd certainly come to mind here. It's worth noting 
that all of the above PGs were EXCELLENT defenders, something Nash is 
far from. Not only is Nash the lowest scoring player to ever win MVP, 
Nash is probably the worst defensive player to ever win MVP. I'm not 
trying to detract from him, as he's one of my favorite players, but he 
is what he is, and he's not an MVP. When all is said and done, Amare 
Stoudemire can count Nash's MVP as one of his own (yes, I'm saying 
Amare will win an MVP, and probably after Nash is gone too). I guess 
we should count Karl Malone's two MVPs as two Stockton MVPs to put 
things in perspective.
rashidi


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Good Article, agree with some and thought that nash wuldn't win MVP at about 3/4 through the season and then i thought he would close to the end, i believed he deserved it but i was still abit shocked, and then came round 2 of the finals and Nash blew me away and showed why he is the MVP and how good he can be. As Nash is old he couldn't keep up his run into the spurs series plus he faced better defence but Dallas are still a very good defensive team. 
Saying Shaq or Duncan deserved it more then Nash i dont agree with. Duncan missed 9 more games than Nash and the spurs were still able to win therefore showing Duncan is not MVP, same with the heat but Wade was insane in his stepping it up attitude. So i believe Nash is AWESOME and deserved MVP for this season, it wont happen again and it may not have happend in a different season but for this season Nash is the MVP and rightfully so


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes, now all the teams that won around 30 games last season are trying to be known as the next suns of 06. Nash was a big reason for them breaking through because the year before he wasnt their the suns didnt have too good of a record. But when you get a player like that that comes in and makes that much of a difference to have the best record in the NBA after that bad of a year. yes, he deserves MVP. But if the suns won a few games less the last year before he came, then ya, no mvp. But thats not the case.


----------

